# Curious: FEIE, Housing deduction, tax credits



## Transplant_DK (Jan 27, 2012)

I am always trying to find the least complicated way to do things, and since my salary is only slightly above the FEIE and I live in a high tax country, I thought taking the FEIE and claiming back taxes paid on the not excluded amounts was easier than worry about housing deductions or exclusions, but now I'm wondering if that was smart. 

How many of you take the FEIC and the housing deductions or exemptions? I've not figured it out, but wondering if this would save me from having to fill out the 1116, or if doing one is as good as the other. Or maybe I should include all.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

If you're concerned about the easiest path, it's probably not taking the FEIE at all and only taking the Foreign Tax Credit. Have you tried that path?


----------



## Transplant_DK (Jan 27, 2012)

No, haven't done that but wondered if it wouldn't be easier. Do I have to formally give notice that I won't be using the FEIE in 2013, or can I just take the FTC?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at doing your taxes both ways before you make a decision. Once you switch away from the FEIE, you may be stuck with your option for the next few years.

Also, don't forget that you can use the FTC in addition to the FEIE if your earned income exceeds the FEIE limit.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Transplant_DK (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, I used both for the past 2 years due to a small difference. But taxes are so high in Denmark, it may be easier to take the FTC. I will look at it both ways, doesn't look like I have to formally revoke the FEIE in upcoming years even though I used it in the past.


----------

